# Amplifier Question



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

I've got an 04, and the system is terrible. The one thing I cant stand is that the stereo cuts out if the volume is over like 44 or 45. I've read a bunch of posts about this topic and I was wondering if anyone knows of a way I can install a new amp to the speakers but keep the head unit in tact w steering wheel controls and all. I am first going to try to put a new amp in and then probably drop a 15 inch kicker sub in there... any suggestions or help? Thanks


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

benh818 said:


> I've got an 04, and the system is terrible. The one thing I cant stand is that the stereo cuts out if the volume is over like 44 or 45. I've read a bunch of posts about this topic and I was wondering if anyone knows of a way I can install a new amp to the speakers but keep the head unit in tact w steering wheel controls and all. I am first going to try to put a new amp in and then probably drop a 15 inch kicker sub in there... any suggestions or help? Thanks


There is a kit you can solder in, or get someone else to, that gives you Aux-in and Outputs for amplifiers.

PM me and i can tell you more


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

yes there is1 Like what was just said there is a kit you can put in that give you an aux. out put, but you can also install an aftermarket Amplifier with High level inputs that take your existing speaker wires and coverts that into signal and then run the wires from the out put of the amp to the speakers it will be cleaner power and it will get louder. the amplifier in the car located in the trunk is for the sub only the deck still powers the rest of the speakers. any car audio shop worth there weight should be able to explain how this works.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Crank the stock amp up, it's only at 50 percent. There's a thread on how to do it with pics somewhere. 

You guys must have had a 1000000 watt system or something because I think the factory system is one of the best I've ever heard with a few minor tweaks.

Good luck!


----------

